# Assistance with Coat Identification



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Father- PEW a/a c/c or c^h possibly Splashed
Mother- Extreme Black Burmese a^e/a^e c^h/c^ch possibly Splashed

Any ideas?






craps strategy simulator


----------

